# Voltage for x-tractions



## macstout (Sep 13, 2007)

Let me first say hello.My question is will x-tractions run ok on 15 volts.
I have a pyramid 26 and was setting up a two lane layout with about 30' of running lanes.Just wanted say this is a great site and once again hello and thanks.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

They will run just fine on 15 volts, but we have found them to be more controlable at 12 volts. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like Ragnar says, 15 volts is fine, I have run them at 15 or 16 on mine and they are so much more driveable than at 18.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

They also run great at 12 vdc in a stock configuration

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> They also run great at 12 vdc in a stock configuration
> 
> Roger Corrie


I second that.

'doba


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

And I will third that...
(Higher voltage is not always better....) lol
Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Board Mac!
I agree...the taller geared pancakes are more tractable with a little less voltage.


----------



## macstout (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your time. Thats great I can use my pyramid 26, an adjust the voltage down to 12 volts.That will work for my 1/32 and ho layouts. Also thanks for the welcome.On side note, Roger I've seen your craftsmanship posted on HWR,outstanding work.Thanks again......Mark C


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow. I'm running everything HO at 20 volts.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

However, doesn't the voltage required/desired really depend on how clean the power source is? I understand that a good, clean power supply will appear to supply more power at 12 volts (because it's smooth and constant) than a "dirty" supply (like a wall wart or old Aurora pack) will generate at, say, 18 volts.

Joe


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> However, doesn't the voltage required/desired really depend on how clean the power source is? I understand that a good, clean power supply will appear to supply more power at 12 volts (because it's smooth and constant) than a "dirty" supply (like a wall wart or old Aurora pack) will generate at, say, 18 volts.
> 
> Joe


Yes the cars will run better with clean power, they will also last longer. That is why it is a good idea to get a nice clean well filtered power supply, like a Pyramid, Pyle. or MG. Also you need to get one that will supply good current, as too low of current will damage your motor's commutator.
:thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> However, doesn't the voltage required/desired really depend on how clean the power source is? I understand that a good, clean power supply will appear to supply more power at 12 volts (because it's smooth and constant) than a "dirty" supply (like a wall wart or old Aurora pack) will generate at, say, 18 volts.
> 
> Joe



I believe so. I'm running a Tenma variable voltage regulated 3 amp lab supply.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

A 12 volt car battery works great and they can draw all the amps they will ever need.


----------

